# Beginner Musician



## aero (May 23, 2012)

`
Little Harold was practicing the violin in the living room while his father was trying to read in the den.

The family dog was lying in the den, and as the screeching sounds of little Harold's violin reached his ears, he began to howl loudly.

The father listened to the dog and the violin as long as he could. Then he jumped up, slammed his paper to the floor and yelled above the noise, "For pity's sake, can't you play something the dog doesn't know?"







 http://www.thefirearmsforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1116282


----------

